# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  removing brick arches from two storey house.

## Ruggy

Fellas. 
We live in a two storey house with brick arches in the front that encloses a small verandah. I am trying to find builders (in Brisbane) who have previously undertaken removal of the same. Also any advice from someone who has knowledge of the same would be appreciated. The idea is to replace the arches with a beam and create a patio. There are 3 double brick arches totalling 5 meters in length. The arches support part of the front external wall.
TA,
Ruggy

----------


## seriph1

Hi and welcome to the forum! You must be feeling somewhat neglected having posted once and been ignored ..... my apologies on behalf of everyone- we are not usually so rude - I have no excuse other than slackness and the C'Wealth Games, which have been wonderful (we are in/near Melbourne) 
Could you please take a pic of the arches and include what is above them, so I can get an idea as to how much weight they are bearing - as you said, it is a two storey home, but I can't really see much in that one pic. Also, please let me know if there is steel reinforcing in the arches - it should either be visible or covered with mortar/render. Finally, what is it that you're trying to achieve with this demolition? Is it a change of look for the front of them home? 
Again, apologies for not having gotten in touch sooner - we are not usually so rude!   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Above all, have fun!

----------


## ozwinner

The reason I didnt reply was.................... 
If Ruggy takes my advice, and the thing falls down, hell prolly blame me.
So I didnt reply. 
I wasnt being rude.
I couldnt see anyone giving advise without actualy seeing the thing in person. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

certainly NOT a job for the feint hearted! But it depends on what's there...... if it is a verandah only and the second storey is stepped back to the innner wall then I may be relatively straightforward, with professional help! It is certainly likely to be something that only a builder should tackle, to do legally and safely.......... which of course is how I have always done everything in my life!   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

